
Tools for building building your game/website/interactive project - heyiamlukas
http://everest-pipkin.com/teaching/tools.html
======
ddrdrck_
Thanks for this list, I only checked a few links but there is a lot of obscure
interesting projects !

I was surprised to not see these two game frameworks to the list :

\- Amulet : [http://www.amulet.xyz/](http://www.amulet.xyz/)

\- Script-8 : [https://script-8.github.io/](https://script-8.github.io/)

I particularly like Amulet game demo "Quasar" available with the online
editor. I believe both tools deserve more love.

------
blueboo
Lists like this are the reason Google superseded Yahoo.

It was never hard to find these entries. What’s hard is getting an informed
opinion on why to choose one option and not another.

~~~
ddrdrck_
These entries are hard to find. Each of them has an informative, short
description.

This is very useful for people who like to discover and explore new options.
Obviously this won't be so useful for those who prefer to be told what they
should use and like rather than doing their own research ...

------
sharemywin
cool list.

